# Moderators?



## The secret garden (Feb 7, 2010)

Apologies for posting this here, but i figured i wouldnt get much interest in 'Newbie Central'....

I currently have to access this site using a proxy as i believe my son announced he was under age in a post. I believe his username was 'Covert Ops'? So now it seems there is a ban on our IP? Is ther anyway this could be lifted as i (44 years of age) cannot access the site from home without having to use a very annoying proxy... i've set up a 'parental control' on his pc ensuring he cant access this site, or similar. 

Any chance? Any help welcomed.


----------



## BongJuice (Feb 7, 2010)

You'll have to redirect your question to someone who is in command.

Honestly I don't give a shit about your problem.
This is in the wrong section.


----------



## The secret garden (Feb 7, 2010)

Any ideas on how to do that? 

Fair one.


----------



## Straight up G (Feb 7, 2010)

BongJuice said:


> You'll have to redirect your question to someone who is in command.
> 
> Honestly I don't give a shit about your problem.
> This is in the wrong section.


y you have to talk to him like that little bitch


----------



## BongJuice (Feb 7, 2010)

Straight up G said:


> y you have to talk to him like that little bitch


At the time I swallowed a hot ash. 

BTW. No need for name calling.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 7, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> Apologies for posting this here, but i figured i wouldnt get much interest in 'Newbie Central'....
> 
> I currently have to access this site using a proxy as i believe my son announced he was under age in a post. I believe his username was 'Covert Ops'? So now it seems there is a ban on our IP? Is ther anyway this could be lifted as i (44 years of age) cannot access the site from home without having to use a very annoying proxy... i've set up a 'parental control' on his pc ensuring he cant access this site, or similar.
> 
> Any chance? Any help welcomed.


Talk to your kid, he sounds like he's a computer literate/hacker..

You need to grow some pot so you can chill out... 

A father and son thing..ya know. ''Grow together" and Bond.


----------



## The secret garden (Feb 7, 2010)

Christ your right ClosetGrowth, he built his first pc at 12/13, and succesfully flowered his first seed at a similar age! I wish he'd put as much thought and knowledge into his damn school work than making money from fixin his freinds pc's and developing new schemes for growing. So no doubt he's already removed the parental control i set up. But hey ive gotta show willing ;-] 

But anyway, any way of getting in touch with a mod so i can attempt to sort it out?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2010)

you all need to check your manners. except the OP, he's cool. 

i can help you. give me a couple minutes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

the mods here are fdd2blk, gogrow, growtech. try sending them a pm. or there is one more mod, forgot his name though, I believe it's roast pork or something similar to that. you can try that dude too. goodluck, you're gonna need it!


----------



## The secret garden (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks a bunch.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 7, 2010)

If you had an IP ban how are you posting here? Just release and renew the IP address of your router and tell your kid to stay off the site or go join another one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2010)

i see a "covertops" here, but he is not banned.


digging deeper, ...


----------



## mrmadcow (Feb 7, 2010)

at the bottom of the forums is 1 called support
https://www.rollitup.org/support/
my guess is that is the place for this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2010)

got it. try it now.


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think his announcing of his age makes the boy a hacker. Just saying lol


----------

